# First off the Shelf



## smithdan (Oct 29, 2012)

Takes 120,  light tight, shutter works.  A natural to kick off a long posponed hobby.

Ansco Shur Shot 20   Ilford FP4  cloudy bright


----------



## timor (Oct 30, 2012)

Tell me, you not kidding me. Like for single, meniscus lens, your pictures are very, very sharp. If it takes 120 I should look for this camera at my local photo shows.
But not every one was so lucky with that thing: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/183581-ansco-shur-shot.html


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

CHECK OUT THIS POST: AN OLD ROLL OF 120 film was found in an Ansco Sure Shot 20!!! THe film was developed, and the pictures posted to pBase!

Google Image Result for http://www.pbase.com/image/99946576/medium.jpg


----------



## smithdan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and links.  to clarify the techno stuff, the camera is in new condition so the shutter is close to original specs.  All cameras have their limits and I don't ask them to do what they cannot.  Of the 8 exposures, the one above are the best.  The dog was a 8 month old puppy at the time so two frames had unacceptable movement. These two are a test on DOF and another that may be camera movement or just all one can expect at this distance, or perhaps enlarger focus error.  Didnt print the other two.  These are scans of prints on multigrade semi gloss paper and yes a wee bit of help from the computer.

timor,  these were sold by the 1000's so easy to find and probably reasonably priced too  Remember you are shooting at 1/50 or so so practice breathing and squeezing off the shot like a sniper!


----------



## timor (Oct 30, 2012)

smithdan said:


> timor,  these were sold by the 1000's so easy to find and probably reasonably priced too  Remember you are shooting at 1/50 or so so practice breathing and squeezing off the shot like a sniper!


 I hope I will spot one during the next fair. I have Target six-20, but it wont take 120 and I don't feel like rewinding, somehow I am clumsy at that. Also tried Brownie Hawkeye (better shutter release), 620 to. Very soft lens, 8x10 looks like from a dream. I know it is a slow shutter, thanks for warning anyway, depend on the spring each of that cameras is different to shoot. Holding the breath may help. 
The second pair of shots is nice to, especially the church (I guess).


----------



## smithdan (Oct 31, 2012)

timor said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > timor,  these were sold by the 1000's so easy to find and probably reasonably priced too  Remember you are shooting at 1/50 or so so practice breathing and squeezing off the shot like a sniper!
> ...



My first camera was a new to me Target 6- 20.  Mother reluctantly let me use her Jiffy 6-20 before that but it was on its last legs as I played with it for years and wore out the bellows.   Rewinding 120 not too fiddly.  I roll it through the Ansco first then only have to re roll it back in the dark.  Have a Target 6-20 in the collection but haven't shot it yet.  Also a couple of Hawkeyes - ditto.  Ran a roll thru a Duaflex III but focus was off so in the process of fixing that. It's the Kodar lens model.

Found this in Mothers stuff.  Taken with my T 6-20 1955 and acceptably sharp. Looks like my brother moved his head.  Think that the hyperfocal distance on these boxes favoured 12 to 20 feet  so faces in shots like this would be recognisable at the expense of distances.


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2012)

Great find!    I have a Shur Shot, too, but one roll of film showed me it is best used for the display shelf.        My Duaflex III still takes great pictures, though, and it's fun to use.

Hope to see you keep posting.


----------

